# Just thought i would say hello. Im new



## fifi37

Hi everyone. My name is fifi. Im 37 years old. I have a daughter of 8 years. I was sadly told on the 2nd of june when I was 4 months pregnant with my second daughter that there was no heartbeat. on the 4th of june I gave birth in hospital to my angel baby. So glad I found this site as I can finally speak as find it hard to speak to close family and friends.


----------



## Sushai

I'm so sorry for your loss. But welcome to BNB I hope you find plenty of support and understanding here.


----------



## fifi37

Thank you.x


----------



## Wobbles

Sorry for you loss <3

Welcome to BabyandBump xx


----------



## fifi37

Thank you.x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) 

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## fifi37

Thank you.x


----------



## alenamiy

I am very sorry for your loss. Please, try to be strong


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum. Sorry for your loss <3


----------

